# Alex and Joll ( my parrots!!)



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

Hello everyone; 
I want you all to see Alex the African grey and Jolly the Galah!! 
This is Alex preening itself in the Car..








I'd like to call this Pic Alex the Sentry! 








Alex wanna Biscuit!!









And Now its Jolly's Turn!
This is jolly on a Fig tree!








Mirror mirror on the wall who's the loudest of them all!








And Finaly... Jolly in the living room!









Alex and Jolly together... BTW these two don't get along very well..


----------



## mydog (Nov 16, 2011)

lovely birds:thumbup1:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_great pictures, beautiful birds,_


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

loving the pictures!
beautiful birds, there stunning


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely birds Looks like Alex has tried to preen the car as well


----------



## M.R Drake (Sep 1, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> Lovely birds Looks like Alex has tried to preen the car as well


Hahaha Lol, actually Alex is not to get blamed ! It was my little cousins who were literally gnawing that thing... However, Alex saw that as an opportunity and so now he then joined in to make chewed masterpiece!!


----------



## Anne Marie (Sep 14, 2012)

Love the pictures.. Jolly is a spiting image of my Ozzy well they would be as he is a galah as well.. I got him a few years ago and knowing nothing of birds in fact i'm not a bird lover but i had to get him away from the last home... Anyway it has to be said they are lovely birds.. Ozzy is hardly ever in his cage unless he wants to be.  just a good job Tess the dog and Poppy the tortoise like him.


----------



## Falice (Apr 1, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## Julia lover (Jul 17, 2012)

they are sweet

I live in UAE too


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Love the first shot with Alex's tail feathers shown off to their full glory..


We are now waiting for our grey to grow his back..at the moment he only has 2 tail feathers!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Lovely pictures, and stunning birds.*


----------



## Ponky42 (Nov 11, 2012)

Good pictures, particularly the one of Alex's beautiful tail. If Jolly is a typical Galah, he'll be lots of fun.


----------



## Danielmorgan (May 31, 2013)

beautiful birds ..


----------

